#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: FESPA 10EC (βασική έκδοση με ευρωκώδικες) + CAD Organizer

## fss

Πωλείται FESPA 10 με ευρωκώδικες (έκδοση 5.0.0.46) για σκυρόδεμα. Περιέχει την βασική έκδοση + cad organizer. Τιμή συζητήσιμη.  


Email: foivosss@hotmail.com

----------

